# مقدمة عن Genetic Programming



## ahmedeldeep (23 مايو 2006)

*مقدمة بسيطة عن 
Genetic Programming
الملف موجود فى المرفقات ​*​[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Trebuchet MS]​
[/FONT]


----------



## المهندس التقني (23 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedeldeep (23 مايو 2006)

المهندس التقني قال:


> اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


جزاك الله خيرا على ردك الطيب


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (24 مايو 2006)

*لك خالص الشكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك أخي أحمد على هذا الكتاب القيم, والذي أول مرة أسمع به
فأسأل الله أن يكون في ميزان حسناتك
والله الموفق ​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (24 مايو 2006)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أشكرك أخي أحمد على هذا الكتاب القيم, والذي أول مرة أسمع به
> فأسأل الله أن يكون في ميزان حسناتك
> ...


ارجو ان يكون اسلوب الشرح سهل وان تكون قد حققت استفادة منها


----------



## حبكي سيدتي (24 مايو 2006)

مشاء الله مزيد من التقدم والتوفيق وربي يحفظكم


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 مايو 2006)

حبكي سيدتي قال:


> مشاء الله مزيد من التقدم والتوفيق وربي يحفظكم


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## بروتون (9 يونيو 2006)

الله يسلم ايديك اخوي


----------



## arif64 (30 مارس 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## الحان رشيد (30 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر اخ احمد واذا سمحت اشرح لنا كيفية استخدام الاداة gatool وnntool بالتفصيل المستخدمة في الماثلاب مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير والامتنان


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.... موضوع مفيد


----------



## التواتي (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (22 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع جديد وشيق بارك الله فيك على هذا التجديد والابداع


----------



## ادور (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر لك


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Thanks for this good topic


----------



## Grad.Student (26 ديسمبر 2012)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## kartouch (6 فبراير 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك[/FONT]*​


----------

